
Ask HN: Mailing lists that HN readers ought to know about? - Dowwie
I subscribe to a variety of information feeds through email mailing list subscription.  There&#x27;s at least one mailing list that seems to get my attention on a regular basis, namely that produced by KurzweilAI:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kurzweilai.net<p>The mailing list seems to touch on cutting edge news across AI research and business.<p>What do you subscribe to that you think others would benefit by if they were to as well?
======
yla92
A mix of everything

\- HN Digest - [http://hndigest.com/](http://hndigest.com/)

\- Hacker News Books -
[http://hackernewsbooks.com/](http://hackernewsbooks.com/)

\- Julie Zhuo's The Looking Glass -
[http://www.juliezhuo.com/design/mailinglist.html](http://www.juliezhuo.com/design/mailinglist.html)

\- a16z monthly newsletter - [http://us7.campaign-
archive2.com/home/?u=35c671b34bb40414916...](http://us7.campaign-
archive2.com/home/?u=35c671b34bb404149166bf755&id=6da14709cd)

\- Pointer.io - [http://www.pointer.io](http://www.pointer.io)

\- Changelog Weekly -
[https://changelog.com/weekly](https://changelog.com/weekly)

\- Dan Bader's python tricks - [https://dbader.org/](https://dbader.org/)

\- The New Yorker -
[https://www.newyorker.com/newsletters](https://www.newyorker.com/newsletters)

\- Android Weekly - [http://androidweekly.net/](http://androidweekly.net/)

\- AndroidDevDigest -
[https://www.androiddevdigest.com/](https://www.androiddevdigest.com/)

\- GitHub Explore -
[https://github.com/explore/subscribe](https://github.com/explore/subscribe)

~~~
davidverhasselt
Hey, thanks for linking hndigest! We're in the process of rebuilding hndigest
from scratch. If you'd like to sign up now, I suggest using the beta version
which has improved looks and robustness (and upcoming new features):
[https://beta.hndigest.com](https://beta.hndigest.com)

(If you're an old subscriber, you'll be moved to the new version in the
upcoming days/weeks. Don't fret, if you don't like the look of the new version
you can still select the old-style look).

~~~
stedaniels
Matching keywords in title/url/text _or_ url body, e.g. match the content of
the url. Bonus points for being to use regex and select which fields you'd
like to match against.

~~~
kbenson
> url body

As in spider and keep a local copy of the submitted article for search
purposes? That would be pretty slick (although restricting it to submissions
that get more than 10-20 votes or 2-3 comments might make it more manageable).

------
ronjouch
Thanks everyone for sharing yours :) , here are the ones I like:

\- Hacker Newsletter:
[http://www.hackernewsletter.com/](http://www.hackernewsletter.com/)

\- Schneier's Crypto-Gram: [https://www.schneier.com/crypto-
gram/](https://www.schneier.com/crypto-gram/)

\- Changelog: [https://changelog.com/](https://changelog.com/)

\- JS Weekly: [http://javascriptweekly.com/](http://javascriptweekly.com/)

\- Frontend Focus: [http://frontendfocus.co/](http://frontendfocus.co/)

\- Pycoder's Weekly: [http://pycoders.com/](http://pycoders.com/)

\- The Exponential:
[https://www.getrevue.co/profile/azeem](https://www.getrevue.co/profile/azeem)

\- Not a mailing list, but yields so much interesting stuff that I _have_ to
link to it: [http://kottke.org/](http://kottke.org/)

\- [fr] Nouveau Projet : [http://us3.forward-to-
friend1.com/forward/preview?u=a94ef0ee...](http://us3.forward-to-
friend1.com/forward/preview?u=a94ef0ee4f36c88d74d62efc7&id=637d8cc0d3)

\- And various other RSS feeds, via [https://feedly.com/](https://feedly.com/)

~~~
duck
Thanks for the Hacker Newsletter mention!

~~~
ronjouch
Well, thanks for the curation! Awesome work, helps me not dive too much / too
regularly in HN as I know I'll get a nice recap on Sunday :)

------
paulgb
Money Stuff by Matt Levine. Highlight of my morning for over a year now. It's
targeted at the finance industry but it's accessible to outsiders and has
taught me a lot about how the economy actually works.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/topics/money-
stuff](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/topics/money-stuff)

~~~
verganileonardo
I agree! It is really entertaining and resourceful. Read it daily

------
tomfitz
Cryptography/Security:

* General cryptography [http://www.metzdowd.com/mailman/listinfo/](http://www.metzdowd.com/mailman/listinfo/)

* SSL/TLS news [https://www.feistyduck.com/bulletproof-tls-newsletter/](https://www.feistyduck.com/bulletproof-tls-newsletter/)

* Cryptography concerns for ops (typically TLS) [https://lists.eff.org/mailman/listinfo/crypto-ops](https://lists.eff.org/mailman/listinfo/crypto-ops)

* General cryptography [https://lists.randombit.net/mailman/listinfo/cryptography](https://lists.randombit.net/mailman/listinfo/cryptography)

I stopped following a bunch of cryptography twitter feeds, because the
Bulletproof TLS newsletter was lower volume and higher signal.

------
ajdecon
For sysadmin/devops stuff, I'm a fan of:

\- DevOps Weekly: [http://www.devopsweekly.com/](http://www.devopsweekly.com/)

\- SRE Weekly: [https://sreweekly.com/](https://sreweekly.com/)

\- cron.weekly: [https://www.cronweekly.com/](https://www.cronweekly.com/)

\- Monitoring Weekly:
[http://weekly.monitoring.love/](http://weekly.monitoring.love/)

There's occasionally a little overlap between these, but I mostly find that
they cover different ground. SRE Weekly in particular has good coverage of
outages and incident reports that I find interesting.

~~~
fishtoaster
Last Week in AWS ([https://lastweekinaws.com/](https://lastweekinaws.com/)),
along similar lines, is pretty decent too.

~~~
QuinnyPig
Thanks! Still getting started, feedback always welcome.

------
xbryanx
Tedium - [http://tedium.co](http://tedium.co) Deep dive on obscure subjects
twice a week.

Recomendo -
[https://www.getrevue.co/profile/Recomendo](https://www.getrevue.co/profile/Recomendo)
Quick little tips for tools (software and others) that you'll find useful in
many ways. From Kevin Kelly of Wired.

~~~
kome
Tedium is awesome: highly recommended.

------
lamby
Kevin Rose's monthly "The Journal"
([http://www.thejournal.email/](http://www.thejournal.email/)) is quite good.

------
ojm
Daily Newsletters:

The Sizzle - [https://thesizzle.com.au](https://thesizzle.com.au) \- Daily
email summary of tech news with an Australian focus (to stop me browsing tech
news sites).

Weekly:

Hacker Newsletter -
[http://www.hackernewsletter.com](http://www.hackernewsletter.com) \- Wrap up
of stories on Hacker News (to try and spend less time on here).

Hackaday - [http://hackaday.com](http://hackaday.com) \- Find what people are
hacking together hardware wise quite interesting.

------
Pandabob
Interesting. I've been thinking about subscribing to "Stratechery" by Ben
Thompson. Any recommendations for or against it?

Currently subscribed to:

\- The Morning Paper ([https://blog.acolyer.org/](https://blog.acolyer.org/))

\- Benedict Evans ([http://ben-evans.com/newsletter](http://ben-
evans.com/newsletter))

\- a16z ([https://a16z.com/](https://a16z.com/))

~~~
ksikka
Strong rec for stratechery. It doesn't cost much, the writing is excellent,
it's insightful and enjoyable.

------
ouesp
Not a mailing list, but contains a huge list of Engineering blogs. It also has
an opml for importing to a feed reader.

[https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs/blob/master/e...](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs/blob/master/engineering_blogs.opml)

------
jeffisabelle
I made something for myself, which parses provided subreddits, and sends the
top voted links as a list to my e-mail daily. Few of my friends requested to
receive same e-mails with different subreddits, and I have turned it into a
product.

I have never publicly shared the product anywhere and lost my enthusiasm to
develop it further, but most of my friends are happy that it keeps them up-to-
date on the topics they actually care. I humbly welcome you to try if you
generally enjoy reddit content.

[https://reddit.cool/](https://reddit.cool/)

~~~
ozgunoral
Exactly what I've been looking for. Much love.

------
Afforess
Gwern curates a monthly mailing list and changelog for gwern.net:
[https://www.gwern.net/Changelog](https://www.gwern.net/Changelog)

I highly recommend it.

~~~
_rpd
Gwern also single-handedly carries several machine learning related subreddits
...

[https://www.reddit.com/user/gwern/submitted/](https://www.reddit.com/user/gwern/submitted/)

------
ghendrix
Peter Cooper's weekly digests
[https://cooperpress.com/publications/](https://cooperpress.com/publications/)
are good for links you might have missed during the week. Topics include Ruby,
Node, React, Go and more.

~~~
derwiki
Ruby Weekly is great! I don't stay day-to-day up-to-date with Ruby, and this
once/week newsletter keeps me informed.

------
keithb-
Flowing Data [http://flowingdata.com/](http://flowingdata.com/) FlowingData
explores how statisticians, designers, data scientists, and others use
analysis, visualization, and exploration to understand data and ourselves.

------
charlieegan3
[https://www.cronweekly.com/](https://www.cronweekly.com/) is good.

~~~
blakesterz
I love cron.weekly! It's now the only weekly email I get focused on anything
tech. He does such a great job.

------
latently
Connectionists:
[https://mailman.srv.cs.cmu.edu/mailman/listinfo/connectionis...](https://mailman.srv.cs.cmu.edu/mailman/listinfo/connectionists)

------
Mojah
Disclaimer: I run this project.

[https://www.cronweekly.com](https://www.cronweekly.com) \- a weekly digest on
linux & open source, with a focus on web related content.

------
benkoller
All things ops:

* [http://www.devopsweekly.com/](http://www.devopsweekly.com/)

* [https://sreweekly.com/](https://sreweekly.com/)

* [http://weekly.monitoring.love/](http://weekly.monitoring.love/)

It'd be great to get some more of these.

~~~
petercooper
We do [http://webopsweekly.com/](http://webopsweekly.com/) which crosses into
some similar areas.

------
maaaats
A bit to the side: I don't subscribe to any lists at the moment. Should I
start? Is it better than just checking the sites I care about once in a while?
How do you personally use it?

~~~
daenney
I used to consume most of my stuff through RSS but RSS seems largely dead
unfortunately. It provides me with a nice balance between tracking (lots of)
things but being able to pull that in when needed and keep it separate from
other mediums like email. Subscribing to mailing lists usually ends up to me
adding filters that move them to a different folder that I check less.

So for me, I subscribe to 3 or so newsletters. If I find myself not reading
one weekly or monthly when it comes, I unsubscribe since it's not something
I'm currently interested in. This avoids me ignoring mailing lists or
newsletters in general so those that I do read actually add value. HN I check
on a daily basis, it's a tab in my browser. But that's about it.

~~~
gumby
> I used to consume most of my stuff through RSS but RSS seems largely dead
> unfortunately.

Why do you say this? I start my day with my RSS reader and the only site I
follow that doesn't really support RSS is HN.

~~~
cJ0th
> the only site I follow that doesn't really support RSS is HN.

I am not sure what you mean by "really" but there is

[https://news.ycombinator.com/rss](https://news.ycombinator.com/rss)

However, its quite rudimentary (maybe that's what you're getting at?)

~~~
gumby
Yeah, the structure of the site isn't really conducive to RSS, while a site
like the NYT or a friend's blog, with regular structured posts, is.

------
lorenzhs
LLVM Weekly [http://llvmweekly.org/](http://llvmweekly.org/) \- provides a
nice summary of what's happening around LLVM/clang. It's structured into an
announcement and media coverage section, what's going on on the mailing lists,
and recent commits.

~~~
asb
As the author of LLVM Weekly I'd like to thank you for spreading the word. I'm
glad you find it useful.

~~~
tmccrmck
I also find it incredibly useful! I don't follow the development on
Phabricator but I read your posts every time they pop up on Twitter.

~~~
douche
I love the Phabricator website. It's nearly impossible to distinguish from a
work of satire.

------
avichalp
For someone interested in postgres. Postgres weekly -
[http://postgresweekly.com/](http://postgresweekly.com/)

------
umaar
I run Dev Tips: [https://umaar.com/dev-tips/](https://umaar.com/dev-tips/)
which is aimed at web developers.

Once a week, I send out an animated gif showcasing a Chrome DevTools/Node.js
trick.

~~~
danesparza
As somebody who has been doing web development for almost 20 years, I wasn't
expecting much from your mailing list. I have been consistently impressed with
your tips and look forward to them appearing in my inbox now. Thanks -- and
keep up the good work!

------
wishinghand
Javascriptweekly.com and its associated newsletters. They have iOS, React,
Databases, Golang, Frontend (HTML/CSS), Node, Ruby, and Devops newsletters. At
the footer of each version of their newsletters are links to all of the
others. Minimal ads, very simple design, over a dozen links, and job postings
in each one.

I tend to let my eyes slip over posts on here and Reddit concerning the topics
I follow because they invariably end up in those newsletters. I got back and
search them on here later if I feel like I need the Hacker News comments for
further discussion.

------
mbesto
Matt Levine's Money Stuff [https://www.bloomberg.com/view/topics/money-
stuff](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/topics/money-stuff) \- even if you hate
financial markets (I do), his writing is so good that you'll like it

Fortune's Term Sheet - [http://fortune.com/tag/term-
sheet/](http://fortune.com/tag/term-sheet/) \- want to know about M&A
activity, here ya go

------
djaychela
Bruce Schneier's Crypto-Gram: [https://www.schneier.com/crypto-
gram/](https://www.schneier.com/crypto-gram/)

------
levthedev
Here are some of my favorite non-programming ones:

* [https://californiasunday.com](https://californiasunday.com) \- super interesting articles, beautiful design and photography

* [https://inside.com/readthisthing](https://inside.com/readthisthing) \- 1 interesting piece of journalism per day

* [https://tedium.co](https://tedium.co) \- weird deep dives on random topics. This week was on adhesive licking stamps

* [https://stratechery.com](https://stratechery.com) \- high quality essays on tech

* [https://nytimes.com/newsletters/morning-briefing](https://nytimes.com/newsletters/morning-briefing) \- daily summary of news. NYT has it's biases but the daily briefing is useful for picking up on stories quickly and deciding what's worth reading more about.

Lastly, I have a small newsletter of my own where I send out a weekly-ish
plaintext email with interesting articles, essays, and links that I've found.
You can check it out at
[https://tinyletter.com/levthedev](https://tinyletter.com/levthedev). I'd love
feedback on the format/content.

------
tmccrmck
\- Fermat's Library - [http://fermatslibrary.com/](http://fermatslibrary.com/)

"Fermat’s Library is a platform for illuminating academic papers. Just as
Pierre de Fermat scribbled his famous last theorem in the margins,
professional scientists, academics and citizen scientists can annotate
equations, figures and ideas and also write in the margins. Every week we send
you a new paper annotated by the community."

------
tizaks
I keep mine pretty minimal, as I often don't have time to read a lot, but the
3 main ones:

\- The Sizzle, great for quick summaries of the days tech news -
[https://thesizzle.com.au](https://thesizzle.com.au)

\- Stratechery - [https://stratechery.com](https://stratechery.com)

\- MacStories Weekly -
[https://club.macstories.net](https://club.macstories.net)

------
DorothySim
CVE disclosure list: oss-security@lists.openwall.com (unfortunately since
Mitre stopped taking bug reports via e-mails it's not as active as it has
been).

------
tlrobinson
Most of these have been mentioned but:

Hacker Newsletter

Morning Paper

Any of the Cooper Press "Weekly" newsletters relevant to your interests
[https://cooperpress.com/publications/](https://cooperpress.com/publications/)

Nuzzle is great for catching things you missed that were popular among your
social media followees

Mattermark Daily

------
nakulcr7
I find this resource especially useful.
[https://blog.acolyer.org/](https://blog.acolyer.org/)

~~~
weavie
Agreed. The man is a machine!

------
brettlangdon
I rather like Porter.io which will provide you a digest of top HN posts, but
if you login with your GitHub they will also include articles relating to
repos you are following. Some days I get a digest of articles I have already
seen, but most days I find an article or two I missed.

[https://porter.io/](https://porter.io/)

------
auganov
\- Launch ticker
[https://www.launchticker.com/](https://www.launchticker.com/)

\- Other inside.com newsletters [https://inside.com/](https://inside.com/)

What's good about them is they're very short and concise. You'll actually read
them.

------
anacleto
Last week I launched an open source newsletter about product & tech marketing.
Here's how it works: [https://github.com/plainflow/plainflow-digested-
week/](https://github.com/plainflow/plainflow-digested-week/)

A few of my favourites:

\- Snippet by Social Capital: [http://us10.campaign-
archive1.com/home/?u=d7f0f45160075006b2...](http://us10.campaign-
archive1.com/home/?u=d7f0f45160075006b25756cd0&id=159d546edd)

\- Ben Evans: [http://ben-evans.com/newsletter/](http://ben-
evans.com/newsletter/)

\- A16Z: [http://us7.campaign-
archive2.com/home/?u=35c671b34bb40414916...](http://us7.campaign-
archive2.com/home/?u=35c671b34bb404149166bf755&id=6da14709cd)

------
DrNuke
Data Machina (weekly) -
[https://www.getrevue.co/profile/datamachina](https://www.getrevue.co/profile/datamachina)
... Finsmes (daily) - [http://www.finsmes.com](http://www.finsmes.com)

------
estsauver
While targeted at one programming language community, The Scala Times
consistently delivers quite high quality content. It's one of the only
newsletters I'm still subscribed to.

[http://scalatimes.com/](http://scalatimes.com/)

------
d_j_b
The Browser! [https://thebrowser.com](https://thebrowser.com). I frequently
see its recommendations percolating through to the front page of HN. 5 hand-
picked articles a day drawn from every corner of the internet, covering
philosophy, literature, technology and other things, linked, pithily
summarised and available as email newsletter, RSS feed, or full-text
Instapaper/Pocket auto-push.

Paid service ($34/year), but a month's free trial is available:
[https://thebrowser.com/try-the-browser](https://thebrowser.com/try-the-
browser)

Disclaimer: I am associated with The Browser, but my affection for it
transcends my professional interest :)

------
netsecmonkey
Join The Hustle!
[http://ambassadors.thehustle.co/?ref=804a84f52d](http://ambassadors.thehustle.co/?ref=804a84f52d)

It's a daily email from the team that produces Hustle Con in San Francisco
every year. They are very witty and have always been dedicated to their
readers.

Here is an excerpt from yesterday's email: Bezos recently announced he’s
selling $1B of his Amazon stock each year as he looks to cash in before the
company’s imminent bankruptcy. Just kidding. It’s Amazon. It’s not going
anywhere. The actual story is that DJ Jazzy Jeff’s using the money to fund a
pet project. Which, when you’re the second richest man in the world, means
your side hustle rocket company, Blue Origin.

------
dionys
Opps Daily [http://www.oppsdaily.com/](http://www.oppsdaily.com/) We ask
people about the problems they face at work, and the software that could solve
those problems. Then, we send you their answers.

------
dyeje
Fantastic newsletter on UX / Usability by the Nielsen Norman Group:

[https://www.nngroup.com/articles/subscribe/](https://www.nngroup.com/articles/subscribe/)

------
jakubgarfield
I put together a few every week for technologies that I like:

* Programming Digest – [https://programmingdigest.net/](https://programmingdigest.net/)

* C# Digest – [https://csharpdigest.net/](https://csharpdigest.net/)

* Elixir Digest – [https://elixirdigest.net/](https://elixirdigest.net/)

* React Digest – [https://reactdigest.net/](https://reactdigest.net/)

I hope that a few people find them useful and they save them time.

------
LeicaLatte
I subscribe to changelog's nightly github repos. It is strictly for
programmers though.

[https://changelog.com/nightly](https://changelog.com/nightly)

------
kalev
I always read iOS Dev Weekly -
[https://iosdevweekly.com/](https://iosdevweekly.com/). And i'm not even an
iOS developer!

------
watsonc73
If you like KurzweilAI I'd also check out Technically Sentient by Rob May and
The Exponential View by Azeem Azhar. They're both great sources of info about
the AI space.

------
desku
If you're into AI/ML: Import AI and The Wild Week in AI.

~~~
mappingbabeljc
(Disclosure: I write Import AI). Link: [http://jack-clark.net/import-
ai](http://jack-clark.net/import-ai)

------
barisunver
StartupResources is a great mailing list that I've been following for almost a
year now:

[https://startupresources.io/](https://startupresources.io/)

Also, GrowthHackingIdea is a great idea for a newsletter (referral link):

[http://growthhackingidea.com/?ref=2119140&a4=1&a5=5&i4=&pl=f...](http://growthhackingidea.com/?ref=2119140&a4=1&a5=5&i4=&pl=facebook)

------
pruthvishetty
Here's a list of my favorites -
[http://pruthvishetty.com/bookmark](http://pruthvishetty.com/bookmark)

------
moebius
In Australia, The Sizzle is the shizz...
[https://thesizzle.com.au/](https://thesizzle.com.au/)

------
atriix
It would appear as not many people either know or make a difference of a
mailing list and a newsletter, since most things linked here are newsletters.

------
pointnova
I enjoy Software Lead Weekly:
[http://softwareleadweekly.com/](http://softwareleadweekly.com/)

------
thiagowfx
Unsupervised Learning Newsletter by Daniel Miessler -
[https://danielmiessler.com/podcast/](https://danielmiessler.com/podcast/)

It's both a weekly newsletter and a podcast.

In the words of its author:

> I do a weekly show called Unsupervised Learning where I curate the most
> interesting stories in infosec, technology, and humans, and talk about why
> they matter.

------
dsr_
For every open source project that you are reliant on, there are probably two
mailing lists: one for the developers, and one for the users.

Take a look at both of them; they might be exactly what you need to stay up to
date.

For most major non-open-source software projects, there is an _unofficial_
users' mailing list. This is usually much more useful than the official
support forum. Try finding it.

------
d0vs
[http://www.craftinginterpreters.com/](http://www.craftinginterpreters.com/)

------
itamarst
I have a personal newsletter where every week I post a mistake I've made
programming or in my career, and what readers can learn from it. For me it's
helped improve my programming, for readers it helps them avoid my mistakes:
[https://softwareclown.com](https://softwareclown.com)

------
skraelingjar
Aside from getting the daily email from Medium \- Machine Learnings -
[http://subscribe.machinelearnings.co/](http://subscribe.machinelearnings.co/)
\- The Hacker News - [https://thehackernews.com/](https://thehackernews.com/)

------
jonbaer
QuantumWeekly: [http://www.quantumweekly.com](http://www.quantumweekly.com)

Google News Alerts:
[https://www.google.com/alerts](https://www.google.com/alerts)

FreshPatents: [http://freshpatents.com](http://freshpatents.com)

------
anujdeshpande
Stacey on IoT - [https://staceyoniot.com/](https://staceyoniot.com/)

------
thusoy
I recommend Weekend Reading by Assaf Arkin to everyone, covers several topics
from design and front-end to security, tooling and peopleware. More than just
a collection of links, includes a bit of commentary which makes it feel much
more personal.

[https://labnotes.org/](https://labnotes.org/)

------
indexerror
The Morning Paper

~~~
daenney
That would be :[https://blog.acolyer.org](https://blog.acolyer.org).

> an interesting/influential/important paper from the world of CS every
> weekday morning, as selected by Adrian Colyer

------
eriktrautman
More on the beginner/intermediate end of the spectrum, the Viking Weekly Code
Review pulls together resources helpful for learners and has a section on
coding music each week:

[https://www.vikingcodeschool.com/weekly-code-
review](https://www.vikingcodeschool.com/weekly-code-review)

------
vaswania
I curate a mailing list called The Weekly M(AI)L focused on the applications
of AI/ML: [http://eepurl.com/cE6e9H](http://eepurl.com/cE6e9H)

I personally also read PMHQ Weekly, Matt Levine, O'Reily's AI Newsletter and
Benedict Evans. Would highly recommend them all!

~~~
kevinleeme
:D thanks for the shoutout.
[https://www.productmanagerhq.com](https://www.productmanagerhq.com) (link for
PMHQ Weekly newsletter)

------
snori74
One that I've subscribed to for a very long time is "The Scout Report". Weekly
set of 20 or so links to eclectic liberal arts things, but would appeal to a
proportion of the folks here.
([https://scout.wisc.edu/about](https://scout.wisc.edu/about))

------
jmedwards
Mattermark Daily - "A human curated newsletter that brings you the best
perspectives, insights, and lessons learned from investors and operators in
the startup ecosystem."

[https://mattermark.com/newsletters/](https://mattermark.com/newsletters/)

------
Daviey
I've started adding these to an "awesome" list. It'll probably stand the test
of time better, feel free to help contribute:

[https://github.com/Daviey/awesome-
mailinglists](https://github.com/Daviey/awesome-mailinglists)

------
pryelluw
I have one based on my blog. Its focused on documenting my experiences
learning various techs. Subscribe for something different and not commercial.
No spam or bs.

[http://pablojuan.com/subscribe](http://pablojuan.com/subscribe)

------
baursak
Fairness & Accuracy In Reporting (FAIR.org) articles:
[http://fair.org/](http://fair.org/)

They are infrequent enough (a couple daily) to be OK in my mailbox, and are
very good way to supplement news I'm consuming.

------
jatsign
Delancey Place - excerpts from a range of non-fiction books. Usually has
something interesting to read to start the day, and a good place to find
interesting books

[http://delanceyplace.com/](http://delanceyplace.com/)

------
oaf357
Shameless plug for DevOps'ish [https://DevOpsish.com](https://DevOpsish.com)

Trying to lower the barrier to entry for all those involved in DevOps while
highlighting cool ish going on in the industry.

------
sebg
For data science:
[https://www.datascienceweekly.org](https://www.datascienceweekly.org)

We have tens of thousands of data scientists and up-and-coming data scientists
who subscribe.

------
ejpastorino
Software Lead Weekly is consistently full of useful and interesting articles:
[http://softwareleadweekly.com/](http://softwareleadweekly.com/)

------
goodjam
related but off-topic: Would it be nice if we could just go meta and share
newsletters as "self-updating" bookmarks on something like pinboard(just a
happy user here)? Next step - implementing machine-learning so that we have
consistent static types. Tags are great but after a while I feel users forget
them after a while and personally its a cognitive load on my side to make data
structures of tags in my head. The second layer could be personal tags so that
we have a more dynamic view. Is there something like this?

~~~
matt4077
yeah, RSS.

------
dietervds
Weekly security news:
[https://securitynewsletter.co/](https://securitynewsletter.co/) (Disclaimer:
I started it)

------
jamescampbell
2read.today for its mix of tech, tools, and misc interesting article links.
[https://2read.today](https://2read.today)

------
colinbartlett
I really enjoy the CTO Mentor Network:
[https://ctomentor.network/](https://ctomentor.network/)

------
southbridge
Simon Black's Notes from the Field...

It's a financial newsletter. I figure why not get a more global perspective on
investing and finance.

------
andersonmvd
My application security newsletter
([https://dadario.com.br](https://dadario.com.br))

------
hanley
Python Weekly [http://www.pythonweekly.com/](http://www.pythonweekly.com/)

------
ponytech
As a python dev I read : [http://pycoders.com/](http://pycoders.com/)

------
leandot
[http://hackerpixels.com/](http://hackerpixels.com/)

------
rahverma
curl
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item\?id\=14086259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item\\?id\\=14086259)
| recode -f html..ascii | grep -oP "https?:\/\/[^\"\<\/]+" | sort | uniq -c |
sort -rn

    
    
         11 https://github.com
          8 https://www.getrevue.co
          8 https://changelog.com
          6 https://www.cronweekly.com
          6 https://thesizzle.com.au
          6 https://blog.acolyer.org
          4 http://www.hackernewsletter.com
          4 http://www.devopsweekly.com
          4 http://weekly.monitoring.love
          4 http://us7.campaign-archive2.com
          4 https://www.schneier.com
          4 https://www.bloomberg.com
          4 https://thebrowser.com
          4 https://sreweekly.com
          4 http://softwareleadweekly.com
          4 https://dbader.org
          4 https://cooperpress.com
          4 http://pycoders.com
          4 http://ben-evans.com
          3 https://www.google.com
          2 http://www.ycombinator.com
          2 http://www.thejournal.email
          2 http://www.quantumweekly.com
          2 http://www.pythonweekly.com
          2 http://www.pointer.io
          2 http://www.oppsdaily.com
          2 http://www.metzdowd.com
          2 http://www.juliezhuo.com
          2 http://www.finsmes.com
          2 http://www.craftinginterpreters.com
          2 http://webopsweekly.com
          2 http://us3.forward-to-friend1.com
          2 http://us10.campaign-archive1.com
          2 http://tedium.co
          2 https://www.vikingcodeschool.com
          2 https://www.sixtenproject.com
          2 https://www.reddit.com
          2 https://www.nngroup.com
          2 https://www.newyorker.com
          2 https://www.launchticker.com
          2 https://www.indiehackers.com
          2 https://www.gwern.net
          2 https://www.feistyduck.com
          2 https://www.datascienceweekly.org
          2 https://www.androiddevdigest.com
          2 https://umaar.com
          2 http://subscribe.machinelearnings.co
          2 https://tinyletter.com
          2 https://thehackernews.com
          2 https://stratechery.com
          2 https://staceyoniot.com
          2 https://scout.wisc.edu
          2 https://reddit.cool
          2 https://react.statuscode.com
          2 https://porter.io
          2 https://news.ycombinator.com
          2 https://mattermark.com
          2 https://mailman.srv.cs.cmu.edu
          2 https://lists.randombit.net
          2 https://lists.eff.org
          2 https://lastweekinaws.com
          2 https://labnotes.org
          2 https://iosdevweekly.com
          2 https://inside.com
          2 https://getputpost.co
          2 https://feedly.com
          2 https://DevOpsish.com
          2 https://dadario.com.br
          2 https://ctomentor.network
          2 https://club.macstories.net
          2 http://scalatimes.com
          2 https://beta.hndigest.com
          2 https://a16z.com
          2 http://pruthvishetty.com
          2 http://postgresweekly.com
          2 http://pablojuan.com
          2 http://llvmweekly.org
          2 http://lererhippeau.com
          2 http://kottke.org
          2 http://javascriptweekly.com
          2 http://jack-clark.net
          2 http://hndigest.com
          2 http://hackerpixels.com
          2 http://hackernewsbooks.com
          2 http://hackaday.com
          2 http://frontendfocus.co
          2 http://freshpatents.com
          2 http://fortune.com
          2 http://flowingdata.com
          2 http://fermatslibrary.com
          2 http://fair.org
          2 http://delanceyplace.com
          2 http://androidweekly.net
          2 http://ambassadors.thehustle.co
          1 http://www.kurzweilai.net
          1 https://hn.algolia.com

------
thrich
Found a good one about growing side hustles the other day. Been valuable so
far! - [https://www.sixtenproject.com/](https://www.sixtenproject.com/) (Six
to Ten Project)

------
aryamaan
How do you consume this data? RSS feed?

------
eru
The Haskell Cafe is quite interesting.

------
sanzen
Just the links from comments:

[http://hndigest.com/](http://hndigest.com/)

[http://ambassadors.thehustle.co/](http://ambassadors.thehustle.co/)

[http://androidweekly.net/](http://androidweekly.net/)

[http://ben-evans.com/newsletter](http://ben-evans.com/newsletter)

[http://delanceyplace.com/](http://delanceyplace.com/)

[http://eepurl.com/cE6e9H](http://eepurl.com/cE6e9H)

[http://fair.org/](http://fair.org/)

[http://fermatslibrary.com/](http://fermatslibrary.com/)

[http://flowingdata.com/](http://flowingdata.com/)

[http://fortune.com/tag/term-sheet/](http://fortune.com/tag/term-sheet/)

[http://freshpatents.com](http://freshpatents.com)

[http://frontendfocus.co/](http://frontendfocus.co/)

[http://growthhackingidea.com/](http://growthhackingidea.com/)

[http://hackaday.com](http://hackaday.com)

[http://hackernewsbooks.com/](http://hackernewsbooks.com/)

[http://hackerpixels.com/](http://hackerpixels.com/)

[http://jack-clark.net/import-ai](http://jack-clark.net/import-ai)

[http://javascriptweekly.com/](http://javascriptweekly.com/)

[http://kottke.org/](http://kottke.org/)

[http://lererhippeau.com/](http://lererhippeau.com/)

[http://llvmweekly.org/](http://llvmweekly.org/)

[http://pablojuan.com/subscribe](http://pablojuan.com/subscribe)

[http://postgresweekly.com/](http://postgresweekly.com/)

[http://pruthvishetty.com/bookmark](http://pruthvishetty.com/bookmark)

[http://pycoders.com/](http://pycoders.com/)

[http://scalatimes.com/](http://scalatimes.com/)

[http://softwareleadweekly.com/](http://softwareleadweekly.com/)

[http://subscribe.machinelearnings.co/](http://subscribe.machinelearnings.co/)

[http://tedium.co](http://tedium.co)

[http://webopsweekly.com/](http://webopsweekly.com/)

[http://weekly.monitoring.love/](http://weekly.monitoring.love/)

[http://www.craftinginterpreters.com/](http://www.craftinginterpreters.com/)

[http://www.devopsweekly.com/](http://www.devopsweekly.com/)

[http://www.finsmes.com](http://www.finsmes.com)

[http://www.hackernewsletter.com](http://www.hackernewsletter.com)

[http://www.juliezhuo.com/design/mailinglist.html](http://www.juliezhuo.com/design/mailinglist.html)

[http://www.metzdowd.com/mailman/listinfo/](http://www.metzdowd.com/mailman/listinfo/)

[http://www.oppsdaily.com/](http://www.oppsdaily.com/)

[http://www.pointer.io](http://www.pointer.io)

[http://www.pythonweekly.com/](http://www.pythonweekly.com/)

[http://www.quantumweekly.com](http://www.quantumweekly.com)

[http://www.thejournal.email/](http://www.thejournal.email/)

[https://2read.today](https://2read.today)

[https://a16z.com/](https://a16z.com/)

[https://beta.hndigest.com](https://beta.hndigest.com)

[https://blog.acolyer.org](https://blog.acolyer.org)

[https://californiasunday.com](https://californiasunday.com)

[https://changelog.com/weekly](https://changelog.com/weekly)

[https://club.macstories.net](https://club.macstories.net)

[https://cooperpress.com/publications/](https://cooperpress.com/publications/)

[https://csharpdigest.net/](https://csharpdigest.net/)

[https://ctomentor.network/](https://ctomentor.network/)

[https://dadario.com.br](https://dadario.com.br)

[https://danielmiessler.com/podcast/](https://danielmiessler.com/podcast/)

[https://dbader.org/](https://dbader.org/)

[https://dbader.org/python-tricks](https://dbader.org/python-tricks)

[https://DevOpsish.com](https://DevOpsish.com)

[https://elixirdigest.net/](https://elixirdigest.net/)

[https://feedly.com/](https://feedly.com/)

[https://github.com/Daviey/awesome-
mailinglists](https://github.com/Daviey/awesome-mailinglists)

[https://github.com/explore/subscribe](https://github.com/explore/subscribe)

[https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs/blob/master/e...](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs/blob/master/engineering_blogs.opml)

[https://github.com/plainflow/plainflow-digested-
week/](https://github.com/plainflow/plainflow-digested-week/)

[https://github.com/RSS-Bridge/rss-bridge](https://github.com/RSS-Bridge/rss-
bridge)

[https://inside.com/](https://inside.com/)

[https://inside.com/readthisthing](https://inside.com/readthisthing)

[https://iosdevweekly.com/](https://iosdevweekly.com/)

[https://labnotes.org/](https://labnotes.org/)

[https://lastweekinaws.com/](https://lastweekinaws.com/)

[https://lists.eff.org/mailman/listinfo/crypto-
ops](https://lists.eff.org/mailman/listinfo/crypto-ops)

[https://lists.randombit.net/mailman/listinfo/cryptography](https://lists.randombit.net/mailman/listinfo/cryptography)

[https://mailman.srv.cs.cmu.edu/mailman/listinfo/connectionis...](https://mailman.srv.cs.cmu.edu/mailman/listinfo/connectionists)

[https://mattermark.com/newsletters/](https://mattermark.com/newsletters/)

[https://nytimes.com/newsletters/morning-
briefing](https://nytimes.com/newsletters/morning-briefing)

[https://porter.io/](https://porter.io/)

[https://programmingdigest.net/](https://programmingdigest.net/)

[https://react.statuscode.com/](https://react.statuscode.com/)

[https://reactdigest.net/](https://reactdigest.net/)

[https://reddit.cool/](https://reddit.cool/)

[https://scout.wisc.edu/about](https://scout.wisc.edu/about)

[https://softwareclown.com](https://softwareclown.com)

[https://sreweekly.com/](https://sreweekly.com/)

[https://staceyoniot.com/](https://staceyoniot.com/)

[https://startupresources.io/](https://startupresources.io/)

[https://stratechery.com](https://stratechery.com)

[https://tedium.co](https://tedium.co)

[https://thebrowser.com](https://thebrowser.com)

[https://thebrowser.com/try-the-browser](https://thebrowser.com/try-the-
browser)

[https://thehackernews.com/](https://thehackernews.com/)

[https://thesizzle.com.au](https://thesizzle.com.au)

[https://tinyletter.com/getputpost](https://tinyletter.com/getputpost)

[https://tinyletter.com/levthedev](https://tinyletter.com/levthedev)

[https://umaar.com/dev-tips/](https://umaar.com/dev-tips/)

[https://www.androiddevdigest.com/](https://www.androiddevdigest.com/)

[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/topics/money-
stuff](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/topics/money-stuff)

[https://www.cronweekly.com](https://www.cronweekly.com)

[https://www.datascienceweekly.org](https://www.datascienceweekly.org)

[https://www.feistyduck.com/bulletproof-tls-
newsletter/](https://www.feistyduck.com/bulletproof-tls-newsletter/)

[https://www.getrevue.co/](https://www.getrevue.co/)

[https://www.google.com/alerts](https://www.google.com/alerts)

[https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/hacker-news-
books](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/hacker-news-books)

[https://www.launchticker.com/](https://www.launchticker.com/)

[https://www.newyorker.com/newsletters](https://www.newyorker.com/newsletters)

[https://www.nngroup.com/articles/subscribe/](https://www.nngroup.com/articles/subscribe/)

[https://www.productmanagerhq.com](https://www.productmanagerhq.com)

[https://www.reddit.com/user/gwern/submitted/](https://www.reddit.com/user/gwern/submitted/)

[https://www.schneier.com/crypto-gram/](https://www.schneier.com/crypto-gram/)

[https://www.vikingcodeschool.com/weekly-code-
review](https://www.vikingcodeschool.com/weekly-code-review)

------
nrao123
My mailing lists include:

# avc.com

# Ben Evans

# azeem azhar

# social capital

# aeon

# farnam street

# nautilus

# Axios's pro rata

# mattermark

# delancey place

# quanta magazine

------
SSLy
nanog

------
Exuma
destroyallsoftware.com

